# Daiwa Presso Iprimi reels?



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

HI all, 
Has anyone heard anything about the new daiwa presso reels, i am looking for a small 1000 size reel to go on a lox 1-3kg 7' rod using ultra light braid, tossing up between this reel or the new certate 1003 the presso is a fair bit heavier but about 1/2 the price, it is only for bream/ep/bass use! Any feedback would be handy 

Cheers

Saro


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Man that is a heavy sucker for a 1000 reel. Why not a Stradic C-14? Seems a very well priced ultra light reel. Certates are great reels and you cant kill them, but for breambo fishing I would think you would be better off with something lighter like a Luvias.


----------



## perk (Jul 29, 2010)

Mate from what i have read most people agree that they are pretty heavy for the size. Personally i think it's only a problem though if your super keen on going ultra light, but if your tossing up between that and a certate then go the certate it's a better reel. I am yet to see anyone complain about them.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

It's effectively a rebadged 1503 sized Tierra.

I have one, I haven't used it yet though.


----------



## sarod420 (Sep 25, 2009)

koich said:


> It's effectively a rebadged 1503 sized Tierra.
> 
> I have one, I haven't used it yet though.


How did you get that they are only due to be released in Australia in october??

Yes i agree they are really heavy for the size espacially considering how light the rod is.

I think the certate will be the way to go as i am not a fan of the luvias and the finesse exist is way out of my price range.

Sorry to the shimano fans but i can not bring myself to go over to the darkside :wink:


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

sarod420 said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > It's effectively a rebadged 1503 sized Tierra.
> ...


Iprimi's have been availble here through Ray and Anne's for over a year, they are a 2008 JDM reel.

http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-shiman ... -1503-229/

I mostly bought mine because I like 1503 spool size and it's for bush bashing for trout so the solidness is actually of benefit because it'll cop a flogging.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

A mate of mine has the same presso/lox combo, and its quite nice to use.
Pretty good combo for the price in my opinion.


----------

